# انباء عاجله جدا :: من دوار الصعايده



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

انباء عاجله جدا :: من دوار الصعايده 











الصعايده بيقولوا لع للتعديلات الدستوريه... واحنا معاهم ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه لع والف لع كمان ههههههه

ميرسي يا كوكو


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 مارس 2011)

*ومن جهه اَخرى افادت انباء جائتنا الاَن بإن 

عباس الضو بيقول لااااااااااااا للتعديلات الدستورية 

وليخسأ الإخوانجية :a63:
*​


----------



## مريم12 (15 مارس 2011)

*اكيد لع طبعا
هههههههههه
ميرررسى يا كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لع والف لع كمان ههههههه
> 
> ميرسي يا كوكو



ههههههههههههههه
ميرررسى على مرورك يا روزى 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *ومن جهه اَخرى افادت انباء جائتنا الاَن بإن
> 
> عباس الضو بيقول لااااااااااااا للتعديلات الدستورية
> 
> ...



ابو عباس الضو بيقول لااااااااااااااا
واحنا معاه  ههههههههههههههههههه 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا عادل  
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *اكيد لع طبعا
> هههههههههه
> ميرررسى يا كوكو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


ميرررسى على مرورك يا مريم
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههه لع لع احنا خسرانين ايه
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2011)

*أهم حاجة أتأكد الاول لع دى لمين
احسن يكونوا لسه بيقولها لحسنى
عشان يرحل :smile01*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه لع لع احنا خسرانين ايه*​


_ههههههههههه_
_ميرررسى على مرورك مارسلينو _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أهم حاجة أتأكد الاول لع دى لمين*
> 
> *احسن يكونوا لسه بيقولها لحسنى*
> 
> *عشان يرحل :smile01*​


 
_ههههههههههه_
_ربنا يسترها عليهم بقى _
_ميرررسى على مرورك مرمر_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------

